# Clausing 8520 and 8530 mill dimensional differences



## calstar (Jan 9, 2015)

I printed the owner manuals for both, and while they are very close there are some differences, thought this might be of interest to some of you. The 8530 table is a bit larger at 6.25x26.25" vs  6x24" for the 8520. Although the 8530 has an added riser(1.75" as measured on mine) to increase column height the 8520 has more vertical knee travel, 15.625" vs 14.25" on the 8530, so even with the riser the 8530 has just .375" more of travel as shown in the manuals. The 8520 is 40" front to back vs 43" for the 8530, anyone know what the difference is? Pics below from the  owners manuals.

Brian





                        8520(8525)


----------

